# Mans best friend



## Ryan.M (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is Cujo, my (almost) 3 year old Siberian Husky. I've raised him from a pup since I was 18, and we've been best buds ever since! A little stubborn at times (what husky isn't!) and sheds like a machine in the spring, but overall a great dog and absolutely LOVES people.



























Cheers!


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2011)

He's a looker!

Here is my mutt Charlie. He is a pitt/boxer mix. He showed up at a friends house a few years ago and we took him in. Lots of problems at first, but we got him on track and turned him into a good dog. I wouldn't trade him for the world:


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 4, 2011)

He's also a "shower". Where'sthe



spot to hide his "pinkie"???


----------



## Malti (Jul 4, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> He's also a "shower". Where'sthe
> 
> 
> 
> spot to hide his "pinkie"???


 :lol: really? :lol: 

these are 2 of our babies...coincidentally like the parents of the showers, Maya is a Pit, Zeus is a Boxer.





















Maya is hard-headed and loves us to bits, Zeus is a canine version of a 60's Love person  the black cocker spaniel is of a friend.


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> He's also a "shower". Where'sthe
> 
> 
> 
> spot to hide his "pinkie"???


Why you looking? &lt;_&lt; There is nothing "out."


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 5, 2011)

Rick said:


> Why you looking? &lt;_&lt; There is nothing "out."


I guess I just glanced, not really "looking", and made a snap judgement on the first photo. After much closer inspection, you are right...I think.


----------



## Ryan.M (Jul 5, 2011)

Great pics Rick and Malti, I've always loved pitbulls. And the bandana around Charlie suits him quite well haha


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> I guess I just glanced, not really "looking", and made a snap judgement on the first photo. After much closer inspection, you are right...I think.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a boxer and pit mix named Joe and he is great at learning tricks, and great with kids.  He loves people so much that it takes him a little while to calm down enough to be obedient when visitors come.

Joe was the mouthiest puppy I have ever had,(He tore me up with his playing. &lt;_&lt; I spent his first couple of years with my hand in his mouth, to tone down the bite  ) but at least he has a feather soft bite now. :lol:


----------



## dragon (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice doggies there. 

 Love the husky!


----------

